# Master Roshi vs Sexy no Jutsu



## Seany (Jan 26, 2006)

Can the pervert overcome this fight??:amazed 

discuss


----------



## Gene (Jan 26, 2006)

Sexy no jutsu FTW. Roshi is a class A pervert. There would be no way he could resist.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 26, 2006)

This has to be the weirdest thread I've seen all day. Well Lets see now, in the Red Ribbon arc (When Son Goku, Yamcha, Kulilin, Puar, Upa, Bulma and Kame Sennin ,Muten Roshi, all fought Uranai BaBa's 5 fighters) Yamcha was fighting fighter number two, the invisible man. Kulilin told Son Goku to bring Bulma and Kame Sennin to the arena. Once there, Kulilin pulled down Bulma's top and Kame Sennin saw. Then he had a major nose bleed which could have killed him. NOTE: Kulilin did this so that the blood will fall onto the invisible man and he would be visible. 

Here is the scan for this:

NOTE: Edited.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2006)

Apparently, Roshi would die from blood loss.

And, I contend that Roshi is not a A ranked pervet, he's S ranked.


----------



## uchihafangirl15 (Jan 26, 2006)

Roshi wouldn't last 2 seconds once he saw the sexy no jutsu


----------



## Atlast (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember that klilin throws an underwear for women infront of roshi in their battle (bodukai tournament)is the most funniest foolishness TRAP i've ever seen^_^ so far in the battle.because master roshi try to catch it before it falls down!


----------



## K I S K E (Jan 26, 2006)

Hm... Roshi is about as powerful as a kage... But Sandaime was powerless fainst this technique as well...


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 26, 2006)

Sexy no jutsu >>>>>> all super powerful old perverts.


----------



## Orotachi (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the most frightening jutsu, just to powerless the old pervert


----------

